

Mumbai Hackers and Founders Group - 200 members strong - nns1212
https://www.facebook.com/groups/hackersandfoundersmumbai/

======
nns1212
We created this group about a year back to strengthen the tech-startup
ecosystem in Mumbai.

Thanks a lot to all the members for becoming a part of it, sharing knowledge &
helping each other.

Let's continue to make Mumbai a great place for technology startups that can
solve challenging problems, create amazing products, build great businesses &
make this world better place for everyone.

